# Nvidia graphic stopped working and some mount issues

## Ansorg

hello,

I searched for "nvidia" "kernel-2.6.13" "udev-070" but results didn't really match my current issues:

did a "emerge -u world" after quite some time. lots of packages got updated. Did also move from a 2.6.12 to 2.6.13 kernel.

Reemerged nvidia packages, also tried newest (masked) version of all nvidia-xyz stuff.

Everything gets compiled fine. 

the module nvidia gets loaded 

 *Quote:*   

> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:15:16 PDT 2005

 

but when I start X (using the nvidia driver) I get this

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so
> 
> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
> ...

 

searching the forums pointed me to udev issues. And indeed, there are no nvidia devices in /dev. So I created them manually 

```
mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod -m 660 /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255
```

But this still gives no working X : but only above error(

Known issue? Should i file bugreports? against what (kernel, nvidia, udev)?

perhaps related:

since this emerge -u world I don't get as many devices in Gnome->Computer as I had before. I had to change fstab to make CD/DVD work again. But all USB devices fail to mount ... USB-stick, external USB-drive, card reader ... All of those got recognised automatically before  :Sad: 

Also missing are two FAT partitions which I have to mount manually now - they were recognised automatically before

what's goin on here?

thanks

Jens

----------

## alistair

could u post your xorg.conf.

also make sure the /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to your current kernel directory.

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 Sep 15 11:14 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Sep 15 11:04 linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 Sep 15 21:05 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4096 Sep 15 11:24 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

then emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

That probably wont work but heres hopeing.

----------

## Chickpea

I am actually having the same exact problem.  I can get X to work with the nv driver but the "nvidia" driver doesn't work.  I didn't realize about the udev.  I seem to have this problem whenever I update xorg or maybe I just thought I did.

----------

## Ansorg

 *alistair wrote:*   

> could u post your xorg.conf.
> 
> also make sure the /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to your current kernel directory.
> 
> then emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> ...

 

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath   "unix/:-1"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load   "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

       Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

#JENS

    Load  "glx"

#    Load  "record"

#    Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   #Driver     "keyboard"

   Driver       "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   #Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Buttons"      "6"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync   30 - 130

   VertRefresh   50-160

    Option   "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    Option    "NoLogo"   "true"

    Option   "CursorShadow"   "on"

    Option  "DigitalVibrance" "3"

    Option    "RenderAccel" "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86basedConfig"

   Screen         0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

kernel source is

```
linux -> linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r1
```

reemerged kernel and glx, no change.

nvidia devices are missing from /dev

----------

## groover

Hey there.

I have the same problem.

It is related to the switch from /usr/X11R6/lib to /usr/lib, I think.

If you go to /usr/lib/modules/drivers and 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
```

 XOrg will start up using the nvidia module, but it will break down because nvidia_drv.o is not able to initialize glx.

That isn't annoying, that sucks extremely!

No idea for now how to solve glx with this. 

The next extremely sucking fact is, that there is no ebuild for 6.8.2-r2 anymore!

I do not have any idea... 

Um, another thing is that the XOrg- maintainers definitely should warn within the ebuild, that /usr/X11R6 is now a symlink to /usr!!!!! 

I broke my whole fucking system by deleting /usr/X11R6/lib using rm -rf... 

For sure I looked out, if /usr/X11R6/lib is not a symlink... 

Extremely pissed, 

groover

----------

## _troll_

 *groover wrote:*   

> If you go to /usr/lib/modules/drivers and 
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
> ```
> ...

 groover : thx for this!!!!! You helped me to track this bug!!!

anyway - after creating a symlink glx extension was still unavailable : there was an missing paths in ld.so.conf!! So I did something like this:

```
vim /etc/env.d/99glx

and put into this file:

LDPATH=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls
```

now last step

```
env-update
```

and restart xorg -> glx is finally here!!!

Hope this will help for you also

Regards,

Przemek

----------

## Chickpea

Wow!  Thanks for that superb solution!  It worked for me as well.  I am annoyed however that this does not work right out of the box and so much digging has to be done to get it working.

Anyone submit this as a bug?

----------

## Ansorg

 *groover wrote:*   

> Hey there.
> 
> I have the same problem.
> 
> It is related to the switch from /usr/X11R6/lib to /usr/lib, I think.
> ...

 

thanks, that fixed it.

I don't have the same issues as you with GLX. 

My trouble with NVIDIA-GLX is that it refuses to run with 

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

if I try that I get in the Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
> 
> 

 

Which is strange than every version of X and nvidia-glx before did run with COMPOSITE enabled  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Ansorg wrote:*   

> My trouble with NVIDIA-GLX is that it refuses to run with 
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> 
> ...

 in Device section in your xorg.conf you need to add special line for nvidia cards + glx + composite. This should looks like this:

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
```

PS. It's good to now it helps you as well  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Przemek

----------

## Ansorg

 *Quote:*   

> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

 

Yes, that's it!

finally back to a nice looking  Gnome Desktop  :Smile: 

----------

## $moke

I`ve got the same problem with the device nodes not created when nvidia module is loaded with udev 068. 

I solved it by commenting the following line in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

 *Quote:*   

> # dri devices
> 
> KERNEL=="card*",        NAME="dri/card%n", GROUP="video"
> 
> ##KERNEL=="nvidia*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="video"
> ...

 

Now I`m with udev 070 and I don`t have that problem, but still have another:

my X stops responding... with no errors at all!!!  :Sad:  It just works with the max of my CPU`s time (99%)!!!

I tried allmost everything, compiled kernel; nvidia-kernel; checked xorg.conf again and again, compiled xorg-x11 with different use flags and so on... and don`t mention that I build a whole new Gentoo, because of that  :Sad: 

At the end I realized that the problem seems to be a wrong symlink or a hardware problem (which is excluded - Knoppix and other OS run great)! Now it`s too late in the night and I`m tired of seeking, but I saw a strange symlink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/X11 -> ../bin

 

that I think the problem is for me. Now I`m cheking whether it is and in a day I`ll tell you the result! I hope it`ll be a good result!

----------

## $moke

15 min. later my X is down again (or should I say veeeeerrry high with that 99% usage of CPU)!!!

Thing the symlink didn`t work  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## NTT

 *$moke wrote:*   

> 15 min. later my X is down again (or should I say veeeeerrry high with that 99% usage of CPU)!!!
> 
> Thing the symlink didn`t work   

 

I see exactly the same problem if I use certain versions of the NVidia driver, I settled with the 7174 NVidia driver, wich seems to behave quite stable for me. Anything newer and a guaranteed hang with 99% cpu usage on the X process, some older versions work, I just found my working NVidia driver version using trial and error...

----------

## $moke

Since now I had no problem with any Nvidia Drivers (my VGA is MX400!!!)  and that`s strange to stop working when I updated to Xorg-6.8.2 ?!?!?

----------

## NTT

I'm also using Xorg 6.8.2 on an GF2 MX100, and get the hanging problem with all recent NVidia driver versions, except 7174. So i'll stick to that version.

----------

## deepwave

Here is a small mini-howto I wrote up:

Kernel 2.6.13+xorg 6.8.x+nVidia+Translucency mini-Howto

----------

## $moke

I`m very happy to tell you that my problem seems solved (I think  :Smile: )!

I was tired of debuging and tried almost everything but the last 3 possible opportunities. So at last I did the following

1) I`ve recompiled my kernel and I`ve dissabled everything that I don`t need and recheked 10  :Smile:  times for possible mistakes!!!

2) I use the latest Nvidia drivers ( NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run ) downloaded from the official site and installed by hand, not by portage! Did you notice the number?!?!

3) Changed my RAM. ( Tomorrow I`ll test with my old memory because I think the problem wasn`t with that! )

For now my Gentoo is working fine, but I`m still testing...

The strangest thing is that now I don`t even need to list nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/`uname -r`(!!!) And the nvidia module is autoloaded when I start X and everything seems fine  :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

A thing that I`ve noticed in my old system was that udev was triing to create vc every time when I had the problem with my old system. It had twice started "udev vc" and the proceses were looping again and again. I mean that every time I execute `psaux | grep udev` I get different PIDS for that two proceses! 

I hope someone could find the above lines as a hint for debuging!

I don`t want to try debuging any more, almost two weeks is enough!!!!!!!!!

PS. Sorry for my bad english and for the long post!!!

----------

